
N95 Respirators vs. Medical Masks: A Randomized Clinical Trial (2019) - Reedx
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2749214
======
cameldrv
Another study with SARS. Might be more applicable. Says masks reduce infection
68%, N95 91%.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2190272/#!po=1....](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2190272/#!po=1.08696)

~~~
suchire
Cochrane reviews (of which this is one) are the gold standard for meta-
analysis and evidence-based medicine. I trust their work a lot

------
mehrdadn
It might be good to keep "influenza" in the title. I assumed this was about
COVID-19.

------
harikb
2019 study. They do look at influenza, so similar to current situation but I
am not sure if it can be used as is in the current pandemic

> Findings In this pragmatic, cluster randomized clinical trial involving 2862
> health care personnel, there was no significant difference in the incidence
> of laboratory-confirmed influenza among health care personnel with the use
> of N95 respirators (8.2%) vs medical masks (7.2%).

------
yellow_postit
Started to see groups hand sewing medical masks with the appropriate materials
provided by the hospitals as a way of boosting production.

I know Disney had some forward work on fabric 3D printing, wondering if that
will see a push in a new direction. A hospital able to “print” its own
supplies seems useful to distribute the supply for emergencies.

------
Causality1
Ok, so, by "medical masks" they mean the cheap isolation masks that come 50 to
a box and are in no way rated to block viruses?

I've been told they make literally no difference when it comes to the user
becoming infected. Is this study indicating they're worth wearing if you can't
get an N95 or P100 mask?

~~~
interestica
Told by whom?

~~~
senectus1
I mean, if you're infected and cough its a physical barrier of sorts... it
will reduce the amount of droplets in the air and def reduce sputum expelling.

If you're not infected it'll help stop you touching your mouth and nose at the
very least.

These are not air filtration protections as such but they're def better than
"no protection" and in their own way will help reduce the curve...

------
1stwld_shithole
For influenza, maybe. Doctors in general dont take too many precautions with
Influenza. I am pretty sure they are similar because the doctors are more lax
about donning and doffing protocol. Now when everyone is super paranoid, the
masks become the critical link.

